# How to keep boot liner laces tight?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just thinking back to my old vans, I used to do a double knot on both inner and outer laces...


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

You can flip the locking thing for the liner down so it does not slide up as easy.
Or you can replace liner laces with regular shoe laces


----------

